
240 year old automaton that can still be configured to write new messages - libovness
http://www.wimp.com/writerautomaton/
======
sp332
This was on the homepage just a few minutes ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6678947](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6678947)

